# getting into PhD in new zealand



## gul khan (Jun 29, 2013)

hello everyone
i am planning to study in new zealand, cuz thats the only way i can get in 
PhD costs the same as domestic students for international students but the problem is how to get in! i have done bachelors of dental surgery a one yr internship and right now m doing a research project. does anyone out there has any idea if i stand a chance at getting admission in PhD?


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

I imagine you'd need to impress one of the universities (Auckland, Waikato, Massey, Victoria, Canterbury, Otago) that you are worthy of undertaking a PhD. Only the very best of the best students are invited to undertake doctorate studies.


----------



## gul khan (Jun 29, 2013)

Thankyou. Well ill try lets see what happens


----------



## james26591 (Aug 20, 2013)

It will maybe depend if your bachelors degree is recognised by the NZ universities as being of an equal standard to theirs, and also what/how your research project relates to their masters programmes. If what you've got is easily transferable and you have good enough grades, there should be no reason why you wouldn't get in.


----------

